
Ask HN: Any Uber for Property Management? - pilingual
I’m looking for a service that is a modern property management solution. The only companies I have found simply make “software for landlords.”<p>My problem is that I have a property and I want to rent it out. Property management companies have a bunch of glued together pieces and it is a huge pain. Like scanned in PDFs with random stuff crossed out. I just want a system where I can put in my address, verify I own it, and let everything happen behind the scenes. Is there anything like this? Why not?
======
jdminhbg
I'm aware of this, but have never used it:
[https://www.appfolio.com](https://www.appfolio.com)

~~~
pilingual
Yeah this doesn’t solve my problem. Thanks tho.

~~~
Finnucane
What do you want? A system that does all the work of being a landlord for you?

~~~
pilingual
Yes. Like AirBnB management but for leases.

~~~
Finnucane
Hire a professional management service then.

